# GRAVAGE SNOW LEOPARD SUR PC



## marcil (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour , j'aimerai savoir comment puis je graver mon fichier mac os x  snow leopard en dmg sur un pc afin de le faire bootez sur mac ? 
merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2010)

Au lieu de t'embêter à graver Snow Leo sur ton PC pour démarrer ton Mac, insère direct le DVD de SNow Leo, c'est plus rapide.
Non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Novembre 2010)

Je suis désolé de te poser la question indiscrète, mais il faut bien que quelqu'un s'y colle : 

Plus en détail, quelle est la situation et que souhaites-tu faire ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Novembre 2010)

Tu veux faire un CD de OS X SL sur PC pour ton Mac ? Hum ça ne va pas aller.


----------

